# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Rum Zulmü ve Kıbrıs Türkü >  Osmanlı İmparatorluğu'nun Azınlıklara Yaklaşımı

## ceydaaa

r5.jpgOsmanlı İmparatorluğu'nun Kıbrıs'taki adil ve hoşgörülü tutumunu anlamak için, Osmanlıların genel olarak tüm azınlıklara karşı tutumunu incelemek yerinde olacaktır.

"Devlet-i Aliyye-i Osmaniyye", şüphesiz, Türk-İslam medeniyetinin en görkemli temsilcisidir; yüzyıllar boyunca üç kıtaya hükmetmiş, dünya tarihinin en uzun ömürlü ve en büyük devletlerinden biri olmuştur. Osmanlı'yı böylesine etkili ve görkemli kılan, (üstün askeri gücünün yanı sıra) idaresi altındaki milletlere tanıdığı haklar ve yöneticilerinin adalet, hoşgörü gibi güzel özellikleridir. (Bu konuda detaylı bilgi için bkz. Harun Yahya, Türk'ün Dünya Nizamı; Harun Yahya, Türk'ün Yüksek Seciyesi.)

Mirasçısı olduğumuz Osmanlı Devleti her türlü imkana ve güce sahip olmasına rağmen, geniş topraklarındaki çeşitli dinlere, dillere ve kültürlere sahip insanların inançlarına, geleneklerine hiçbir zaman müdahale etmemiştir. Osmanlı sınırları içerisinde bulunan hiçbir bölge sömürge muamelesi görmemiş; ayırım yapılmaksızın her topluluğa kültür ve medeniyet götürülmüştür. Bu bir devlet politikası olarak kanunnameler ile güvence altına alınmıştır. Padişahlar ve yöneticiler bu uygulamanın takipçileri ve destekçileri olmuşlardır. Tüm Osmanlı tarihi boyunca Hıristiyan ve Yahudi azınlıklara Ehl-i Kitap olarak bakılmış ve huzur içinde yaşamalarına imkan tanınmıştır. Bilindiği gibi Katolik İspanya'nın hayat hakkı tanımadığı ve sürgün ettiği Yahudiler, aradıkları huzuru Osmanlı topraklarında bulmuşlardı. Fatih Sultan Mehmet İstanbul'u fethettiğinde ise, kentte hem Hıristiyanlara hem de Yahudilere özgürce yaşam hakkı tanımıştı.

Osmanlı'da patrikler ve hahambaşılar cemaatlerinin başkanları olarak doğrudan padişahın huzuruna çıkabilme imkanına sahiptiler. Gayrimüslimler Müslümanların sahip olduğu tüm sosyal haklardan istifade ediyorlardı. Küçük bir vergi karşılığında askerlik hizmetinden muaf tutuluyorlardı. Kendi aralarındaki anlaşmazlıkları, inançları doğrultusunda kendi mahkemelerinde karara bağlıyorlardı. Programlarını kendilerinin belirledikleri okulları, vakıfları, kendi dillerinde yayınlanan gazete ve kitapları vardı. Özellikle ticarette Müslümanlara tanınmayan ayrıcalıklara sahiptiler.2

Tarihe araştırmacı ve önyargısız bir gözle bakıldığında, şu gerçek bütün çarpıcılığıyla ortaya çıkar: Osmanlı'yı "cihan devleti" haline getiren unsurların başında temelini dayandırdığı ve gücünü aldığı manevi değerler vardır. Macaristan'dan Yemen'e kadar uzanan son derece büyük bir coğrafyayı asırlarca hakimiyeti altında tutan güç, Türk Milleti'nin özünde var olan ve Türklerin İslam'ı kabul etmesiyle birlikte asıl kimliğini bulan ahlak anlayışıdır.

Osmanlı Devleti'nin bu geniş sınırları içinde farklı dinler, mezhepler, ırklar, diller ve kültürlere sahip olan milyonlarca insan barış ve huzur içinde yaşamışlardır. Bunun nedeni Osmanlı'nın zora ve baskıya değil, adalet ve hoşgörüye dayalı yönetim modeli olmuştur. Gerek padişahlar gerekse devletin önde gelen yöneticileri aldıkları İslam terbiyesinin bir gereği olarak, her zaman hakkın ve haklının yanında olmuşlardır. Osmanlı Devleti tarihteki diğer büyük devletler gibi almak değil, vermek düsturuyla yola çıkmış; gittikleri ülkelere adalet, refah ve medeniyet götürmüştür. Dahası, fethettiği topraklara İslam ve Kuran ahlakını götürme sorumluluğunu üzerine almıştır.3 İşte bu nedenledir ki Osmanlı Devleti dünya tarihinde eşine az rastlanır, örnek alınacak bir model teşkil etmiştir.

Gerek Osmanlı gerekse diğer Müslüman Türkler, Kuran'da "Şüphesiz Allah, size emanetleri ehline teslim etmenizi ve insanlar arasında hükmettiğinizde adaletle hükmetmenizi emrediyor" (Nisa Suresi, 58) şeklinde bildirilen emri yüzyıllarca uygulamışlar; yaşamaktan şeref duydukları İslam ahlakının bir gereği olarak, kendi aleyhlerine olsa bile adaleti emretmişlerdir. Müslüman Türklerin kendilerine rehber edindikleri adalet modeli bazı ayetlerde şöyle ifade edilmiştir

Ey iman edenler kendiniz, anne babanız ve yakınlarınız aleyhinde dahi olsa Allah için şahitler olarak adaleti ayakta tutun. (Onlar) ister zengin olsun, ister fakir olsun; çünkü Allah onlara daha yakındır. Öyleyse adaletten dönüp hevalarınıza (tutkularınıza) uymayın. (Nisa Suresi, 135)

Ey iman edenler, adil şahitler olarak, Allah için, hakkı ayakta tutun. Bir topluluğa olan kininiz, sizi adaletten alıkoymasın. Adalet yapın. O, takvaya daha yakındır. Allah'tan korkup-sakının. Şüphesiz Allah, yapmakta olduklarınızdan haberi olandır. (Maide Suresi, 8)

Düşmanları dahi Osmanlıların üstün seciyesini takdir etmişlerdir. Ahmet Cevat Bey tarafından derlenen bir kitapta, yabancıların bu konudaki bazı gözlem ve görüşleri şöyle aktarılmıştır:

"Eğer Türkler hakimiyetleri altına aldıkları milletlere, Hıristiyanların yaptığı gibi zorla İslamiyet'i kabul ettirmiş olsalardı, ki buna kimsenin bir itirazı olamazdı, bugün ne Ermeni meselesi ve muhtemelen ne de Şark meselesi olurdu. Oysa Türkler bunu yapmadılar. Kuran-ı Kerim'e uyarak, Büyük Friedriech'in meşhur sözünü söylemesinden asırlar önce, "Herkesin kendi usulünce ibadet etmesi"ne müsaade ettiler. Böylece Hıristiyan Avrupa'nın bizzat Hıristiyan kanı döktüğü ve inançları değişik olanlara vahşice zulümler yapmaktan zevk duyduğu bir devirde Osmanlı İmparatorluğu engizisyonun bulunmadığı, yakmaların ve sihirbazlık ithamlarının mevcut olmadığı yegane memleket oldu... Türkler hakimiyeti altında tuttukları halkların iç yapılarına müdahale etmeden sadece haricen idare etmekle yetinirler. Bu sebepten Türkiye'de azınlıkların muhtariyeti her bakımdan en ileri Avrupa memleketlerininkinden daha mükemmel ve tamdır."4

Ünlü tarihçi Ubicini bu konudaki kanaatini "Türklerin nazarında hayrat ve hasenat imandandır... Türkler kadar kelimenin tam manasıyla insaniyetperver hiçbir millet bilmiyorum" şeklinde ifade etmiştir.5 Fransız gezgin Du Loir ise 17. yüzyılda şu yargıya varmıştır: "Hiç şüphesiz ki ahlak bakımından Türk siyasetiyle medeni hayatı bütün cihana örnek olabilecek vaziyettedir."

Tanınmış bir tarihçimizin ifadesiyle, yönetim mekanizmasının merkeziyetçi yapıya sahip olmasına rağmen, Osmanlı İmparatorluğu "çoğulcu bir toplum düzeninin klasik bir örneğini" teşkil ediyordu. Bugün bu konuda arşiv kaynaklarına inerek inceleme yapan Batı araştırmacılarının ortak kanısına göre, bazı eksikliklerine rağmen, Osmanlı Devleti bünyesindeki ulusları huzur ve refah içinde yaşatmıştır. Ayrıca, azınlıklara karşı olan tutumları açısından Osmanlı Devleti fethettiği topraklarda kendisinden sonra oluşan devletlere kıyasla en mükemmel sicile sahiptir.7

Büyük Önder Mustafa Kemal Atatürk ise, dünya tarihinde azınlıklara en geniş hak ve özgürlükleri veren milletin Türkler olduğunu şöyle dile getirmiştir:

"Hiçbir millet, milletimizden ziyade yabancı unsurların itikat ve adetlerine riayet etmemiştir. Hatta denilebilir ki diğer din sahiplerinin dinine ve milliyetine riayetkar olan yegane millet bizim milletimizdir... İstanbul'un fethinden beri, Müslüman olmayanların mazhar bulundukları bu geniş imtiyazlar milletimizin dinen ve siyaseten en müsaadekar ve civanmert bir millet olduğunu ispat eder ve en bariz delildir.

Elbette Müslüman Türklerin sözü edilen güzel ahlak özellikleri daha önce de vurguladığımız gibi, onların Kuran ahlakına olan bağlılıklarının bir sonucudur. Onlar hayatlarının her anında, savaşta, barışta, bir ülkeyi fethettiklerinde, kendilerine düşmanlık besleyenler ile karşı karşıya olduklarında, önemli kararlar alırken hep adaleti gözetmiş, insanlara iyilikle davranmış, hoşgörüyü ve hakkaniyeti temel düstur edinmişlerdir. Osmanlı vatandaşı olan Kıbrıslı Rumlar da işte bu geniş hak ve özgürlüklerden tamamen faydalanmışlardır.

Araştırmacı yazar Sebahattin İsmail'in ifade ettiği gibi, Osmanlılar adaya geldiğinde geri bir ülke, özgürlükleri kısıtlanmış insanlar bulmuştur. İmparatorluk bu amaçla, ezici çoğunluğu sanatkar ailelerden oluşan binlerce Türkü adaya getirtmiş, onların iskanını yaparak adanın ve insanların kalkınmasına çalışmıştır. Ada Rumlarının kısıtlanmış olan özgürlüklerini vermiş, dini ibadetlerini serbest bırakmış, onlara İstanbul'daki Saraya doğrudan başvurma yetkisi ve olanağı sağlamıştır. Ada Rumları ve Türkleri genelde, Megali İdea fikri ortaya atılana ve Yunanistan'ın bağımsızlığını kazanmasına kadar birlikte, barış içinde yaşamıştır. Ada'da, uzun tarihi boyunca (bugüne kadar) değişik din, dil ve kökene sahip insanların barış içinde yaşadığı tek dönem bu dönemdir.9

Osmanlı yaklaşımına dair bu temel bilgilerden sonra Kıbrıs tarihi incelememize devam edebiliriz.

----------

